

Show HN: See how much traffic you can get from Google - grzegorzkazulak
http://searchrankapp.com

======
mtgx
Good idea (presuming it's relatively accurate). Can you show for multiple
keywords, though?

And a little strange that Positionly doesn't have Google sign-on, though. I'd
think that would be the first one to implement for such a service.

~~~
grzegorzkazulak
@mtgx: Yes, it does show multiple keywords. re google sign-on: it should be
available soon.

------
mariakeczczi
Awesome!

